# 240sx ka24de in hardbody ?



## d21matt (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey so im new here and have a ? regarding this swap. From what i have read and heard the difference in the 240sx ka24de and the newer frontier ka24de is that the 240sx has a front sump pan and pickup whereas the truck has a rear sump pan and pickup and apparently can not be swapped out. my question woud be why wont the 240sx ka fit with the front sump? What is in the way? Is it the crossmember or sway bar? or is it the fact that that with the tilt of the engine in the hardbody the front sump just wont work? It seems to me that if its just something in the way like the crossmember or swaybar you could fab that easier or make taller engine mounts but i have no idea so any help from someone who has done this would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

On the 4WD, the front diff and steering and crossmember are all in the way AFAIK. 2WD's still have a crossmember.


----------



## d21matt (Apr 28, 2008)

so i have the 2wd does that mean that a front sump and pickup will work if i modify a crossmember then? my truck has no power steering. have you done the swap or know someone that did? thanks for the info!!


----------

